# GC 0w30 or Mobil1 0w40 in 2.0 AEG (MKIV) ?



## HK (Dec 4, 1999)

Do you Know which one would have less oil consumption?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: GC 0w30 or Mobil1 0w40 in 2.0 AEG (MKIV) ? (HK)*

why wait for an opinion? see for yourself!


----------



## HK (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: GC 0w30 or Mobil1 0w40 in 2.0 AEG (rickjaguar)*

Figured before spending 6+ $/qt to find out, a fellow Vortexer may have had actaul experience using them.


----------

